# Encoder incremental



## Nacho (Ene 29, 2005)

Buscando sobre este tipo de encoders me tope con su pagina donde hablan de este tipo de sensores, aprovechando el foro quisiera que ayudaran a resolver un problema:

Tengo un encoder incremental al que se le estropeo el circuito electrónico interno por un exceso de fuerza axial, el disco metalico del eje ademas casi partio la tarjeta cortocircuitando varios componentes e incluso alcanzo a rayar el sensor (fotodiodo). Se reparo la tarjeta y se cambiaron los componentes dañados por el corto, hicimos la prueba pero no funciono, aunque si nos daba una salida de 4 miliamperios. Por lo que se penso que el sensor estaba malo, procedimos a cambiarlo (casi no encontramos el reemplazo) pero aun asi no quiere funcionar, que puede estar pasando? Sera que el fotodiodo no era el remplazo directo?

Por favor, espero que nos ayuden a resolver este problema o al menos a darnos luces de lo que esta pasando.

Agradeciéndoles de antemano,


Nacho Cifuentes.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 29, 2005)

Hola Nacho,

Bienvenido al foro.

Hay que tener en cuenta que un encoder es un sensor electro-opto-mecánico y que cada una de esas partes es importante, por eso no solo basta con tener la electrónica en buen estado, hay que asegurarse que la parte mecánica y la óptica también lo este.

Mi experiencia con este tipo de sensores me a enseñado que la parte mas importante es la optica, tanto que hay algunos encoders incrementales cuyo span se ajusta con tornillos incrustados en la base del lente colimador.

En referencia a tu problema, creo que el desplazamiento axial que sufrió el eje alejo el disco de la mascara, causando pulsos de luz desenfocados que el fotodiodo no puede interpretar. La clave es que el disco este cerca de la mascara no del fotodiodo.

Espero que esta respuesta aclare un poco tu problema y lo puedas resolver.


Saludos,

Li-ion.


----------



## Nacho (Ene 30, 2005)

Gracias por responderme lion

Hoy mismo voy a revisar la parte optica, despues te cuento como me fue.

Nacho Cifuentes.


----------



## Nacho (Feb 1, 2005)

Li-ion, gracias por compartir tu experiencia. 

Ya resolvimos el problema y efectivamente como tu dijiste acercamos el disco a la mascara y comenzo a variar la corriente de salida. 
Dejamos el disco a 1mm de la mascara, aunque cerca de los 2mm ya estaba funcionando es mejor cuidarse en salud e ir a la fija.
Lo mas gracioso es que probamos el fotodiodo rayado y tambien funciono, si hubiera encontrado este foro antes nos habriamos ahorrado la plata y la espera. Jaja

Gracias de nuevo, te debo una!!

Nacho Cifuentes.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 1, 2005)

Hola Nacho,

Me alegra haber ayudado a resolver tu problema.

*Problema resuelto = Tema cerrado*

Saludos,

Li-ion.


----------

